# Speedfan / Cooling - some questions



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey guys,

So I finally decided to download speedfan and check out my temps...they look great (imho), but what's going on with the aux??
-what is AUX referring to?
-surely it must be innaccurate...?










Additionally, I'm going to remove the top exhaust fan on the P180B and cover the hole up with tape... that is supposed to actually lower temps and will reduce the noise as well.

Also thinking of replacing the tri-cools with some Yate Loons or Scythe's or Noctua's to bring the noise factor down even further. I did some research and those 3 were the ones that seemed to get the best reviews. Any others I should consider?

What's the difference between the 3pin/molex connection? I had 3 pin's in my old system but these tri-cools are all molex... I think I'd like to go back to the 3 pin. Thoughts?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes speed fan will report a outrageous temp if a sensor does not exist I think you can ignore it. All other temps are good.



> Additionally, I'm going to remove the top exhaust fan on the P180B and cover the hole up with tape... that is supposed to actually lower temps and will reduce the noise as well.


If this is a case fan in the top of the case I doubt removing/closing it off will help, hot air rises and exhausting it out can't hurt. Make sure this fan is blowing out. If noise is a factor consider not using the fan and leaving the holes open (at least hot air will gravitate out) or a fan controller to slow it down and lower noise.



> What's the difference between the 3pin/molex connection? I had 3 pin's in my old system but these tri-cools are all molex... I think I'd like to go back to the 3 pin. Thoughts?


I don't like plugging fans into the motherboard because I believe it puts more stress on the board, I would rather plug them directly into the psu or fan controller, this requiers a molex or a 3 to 4 pin adapter.
3 pin fans connected to the motherboard can give you the ability to slow the fans down but a fan controller will do the same


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, last night I tried removing the top 120mm case fan and covering the hole as several people had suggested it improved temps and cut down on noise... but in my case temps went up a few degrees. What I found particularly unsettling was the the Core temp's... they seem to shoot from about 20C to 28C in a matter of seconds and then back down again. Probably just a glitch with Speedfan but it still worried me.

While there was considerably less fan noise, it made me realize just how loud my HD is!! I'm beginning to regret not picking up a Samsung Spinpoint...

So I threw the case fan back in there and although it is a little louder, it's at least a consistent hum that is easier for me to ignore compared to the random whirring of the HD.

I'll look into fan controllers and see what can be done to maybe get things a little quieter.

Also, how much stress do you think a couple fans really put on a MB? I'm a little surprised you would be worried about that Doba... clearly the Mobo's are made with the fan-connections for a reason... why do they sketch you out? Have you had any negative experiences or just being cautious?

Just curious..


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

maybe I am being overly cautious, but the only real reason to power case fan off the motherboard is for fan contoll and I like to get power for these directly from the psu that way you are not making the motherboard power something unneccassary. Just wanted to mention the alternative


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999505
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999506
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999902
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999504
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999903


I've got one of the 5.25" drive bay version and one of the 3.5" drive bay versions. Both are excellent and never faulter. Try those out, don't buy anything cheap, especially not any fan controllers made by Thermaltake, they SUCK.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's nrmal for the temp to go up and down a few degrees


----------

